

Some tips for email layout and responsiveness - zikhermm
http://artsy.github.io/blog/2014/03/17/some-tips-for-email-layout-and-responsiveness/
Hey guys- first HN post. In 2014 it can still be frustrating getting nice emails built quickly, and looking good in different mail clients, browsers, devices, etc. Here&#x27;s a post with some examples and tips I&#x27;ve been using successfully!
======
zikhermm
Hey guys, my first HN submission! It can still be really frustrating and
painful getting nice looking emails to work across different mail clients,
browsers, devices, etc. Here's a post with some examples and tips I've been
using successfully.

